# Super Tuesday!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Who are your fur babies voting for? Seriously, Please Vote today if you are among the Super Tuesday States. It doesn't matter who you choose as long as choose with your heart and your head.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted. I have no excuse as the polling place is a 1/2 block from my house.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

PLEASE VOTE!!! I can't, as I'm not an American Citizen, all I can do is pray for people to get out of their chairs and VOTE!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted this morning.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I voted! AND GOT THE STICKER!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not going to be able to get out....it is very very foggy here....has been since yesterday...had to cancel some appointments I had today.....I hope it will lift soon...my cousin had her baby and I have not been able to see him yet....a mile visablity is what they have been saying....plus we are flooding out here as well...suppose to get more storms as well!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh- I hope you are OK.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Voting...I would if I could!! Trust me, I have opinions <g>


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't vote today  Temp is up to 103, and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. My dad asked if I wanted him to come sit with the two sicko kids that I have home today, but that doesn't really seem like an option. I don't want him to get it. I don't want to spread the flu to a bunch of innocent voters. And driving with this stuff kind of sucks. I know, cause I've had to get kids to and from school.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I voted by mail. I always do this as I know something will come up. My husband loves going to the polls so he went and got his little sticker!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we weren't offered a sticker? what does it say? How do you do it by mail Amanda? is it an absentee ballot? don't you have to prove you will be away?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy,
Well maybe I didn't read the fine print <BG> I just filled out the absentee ballot and it arrived in the mail. Maybe in Cali, they know traffic is the real problem!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here in AZ anyone can get an absentee or early ballot. I have one, I just can't decide who to vote for, so it's still sitting on the desk. I need to make up my mind and drop it by the polling place today! Our stickers just say "I voted" and they hand them out at the polling place. I think one might come with the early ballot also.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Who is going to win?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

as a person from the Netherlands Ans-- who would you like to see win? who would help repair our reputation in other countries?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I voted with an american flag! I know but it wouldn't match my pink sweater today anyway! I won't say who I voted for but I will say my husband and I don't agree this year... makes it a lot more fun though!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - I didnt get a sticker!!!! I am disappointed!!
The place was empty so I hope more people came later!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I always vote!! I want to make my voice heard and hate when people complain that don't vote. I got my sticker and wore it around to remind everyone else to vote too.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

So, I accidentally marked the wrong line on my early ballot and voted for someone named Frank. I took it in to the polling place and they had to fill out a form and have me vote on a provisional ballot. Who knows, maybe Frank would make a better president than the one I voted for. I almost turned it in as it was...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted. Hope whoever takes over, s/he gets the US to a better place ....on domestic as well as international front.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

anneks said:


> I always vote!! I want to make my voice heard and hate when people complain that don't vote. I got my sticker and wore it around to remind everyone else to vote too.


My sentiments exactly!!! eace:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I voted. I walked the dogs by the polling place and somebody wondered whether my dogs were Republican or Democrat. I said that I had one of each and to guess which was which. She had no cle, but I told her that my black female was my democrat.eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Too funny Cheryl. 
I voted. 
I feel it's my duty as a woman to vote as there were mothers, daughters, sisters, wives who deliberately alienated themselves from more passive people to fight for my right to vote. I must honor their sacrifices by putting my kids in their pajamas and driving to my polling site....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted and got my sticker.  My DH doesn't vote, so I vote for him via absentee ballot that way we always agree.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

You know this video?

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?ei=UTF-8&b=5&vid=1455774&gid=2536781


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, pretty cute.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I get to vote Saturday. My candidate dropped out a week or so ago, so now I've got to pick a new one. What to do when the platforms are so similar? Maybe it will just come down to girl power. eace:


----------

